# What Is Tyson Chandler's Vertical



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

If he doesn't have a 39 Inch Vertical Than

This Statement "7 footers with his athleticism come around every 10-20 years" by NBADRAFT.Net is not true cuz Jonathon Bender would be more athletic than him


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I remember how everyone touted his athletic ability, and then when the Chicago pre-draft camp athletic numbers came out I was really surprised at how low his measured vert was. I think Chandler's was 32.  

IS Bender 7 feet tall?

Does he have a 39 inch vert?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

vertical leap does not equal athletic ability. It is one element of athletic ability.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*You mixed them up*

Eddie Vertical coming out was 33 inches

Tyson was 42 inches.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*No I didn't mix them up...*

It was 32. Eddy was only like 29 or 30. Battier was 28. Kwame was 34.5. Griffin's was 41.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

TYSON"S VERTICAL IS GO TO BE HIRE HE CAN REALLY JUMP


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*"Higher?"*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> TYSON"S VERTICAL IS GO TO BE HIRE HE CAN REALLY JUMP


IF Chandler cannot jump higher than eddie curry, he must have lead britches on....whats up with that?:laugh:


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

What is DeSagana Diop Vertical?


Sagana Diop is a very athletic big man. he's close to 300 pounds and runs the floor like a small forward. he's very fast. coming from senegal, africa, he's only been playing competitive basketball for a few years so he figures to get a lot better. right now his best asset is his defense. he can hold opposing centers virtually scoreless with his smothering style of defense. he is a very good shot blocker, and can also help out and block other opposing players shots. 

Weaknesses: he is not super polished offensively. he has soft touch around the basket but just hasn't developed the post moves to where they are automatic. there are very few centers in the nba game with his combination of strength, speed, and athleticism. 



Amazingly agile and athletic for a 7 foot 310 pound center. Runs the floor very well. Still very raw offensively but the makings are there. Shows soft touch around the cup. Super strong, very good defender with great shotblocking instincts. Guarded Tyson Chandler twice last season and ate him up the first matchup, Chandler had a much better game the second time around but rarely scored over Diop. (Pronounced JOP)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

tyson's vert should be at least 36 inches. that puts his head one inch above the rim at max jumping height and i think he can reach that. just wondering where these numbers came from as i rarely see measured verts of nba players or prospects. 
bender probably is 7 feet or just under and may be the most athletic for that height and above. 
41" seems a little high for griffin in comparison to the other players, that's a freakish vert for a guy of his size. didn't quite seen like he was jumping like that in games i saw but i could be wrong there.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

HAS DIOP EVER DUNKED IN A GAME in THE NBA OR IN SUMMER LEAGUE


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

Actually Keon Clark has a 40 inch vertical.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I believe I read that Tyson was the fastest player down the court in last years draft. Now that is impressive for a 7'1" person.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

I remember reading comments last year from Cartwright or Fizer (I forget who exactly) who said that Chandler was the fasted guy in practice from one end line to the other, but that was without Eddie Robinson healthy. Now that he's back I've read that he's the fastest guy on the team. Either way Chandler is pleanty quicky and athletic for me. It's really how he utilizes those abilities that will define his career, just as with all other athletic 7" in this league. What I don't see him becoming is a KJ / Nowinski type of ball handling big man. But who knows, maybe if he continues to work at his O game he can be a player. I'd be quite happy with him earning his points as Marcus Camby did with the Knicks (when he was healthy of course). That's of almost greater value than being the kind of needy ball hawk that is rampant in so many of the "stars" in the league. If Chandler and Curry can learn to pass effectively to one another off of double teams they should make life a lot easier for one another in the paint.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*One Question Settingup*

Who in the hell is KJ


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: One Question Settingup*

So do we have any kind of consensus on Tyson's vertical? I'd really like to know, and obviously there is a wide variety in the posts above. For that matter, I'd like to know Curry's as well.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

It's a little know fact that Mark Eaton had a 52' verticle.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

About the questions on Bender. Hes closer to 7'1 to 7 and has a 39 inch vert.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> It's a little know fact that Mark Eaton had a 52' verticle.




Only when he was lying down with his feet in the air.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> About the questions on Bender. Hes closer to 7'1 to 7 and has a 39 inch vert.


Bender is also like 15-20 pounds lighter than Chandler. I'm happy with a bigger Chandler who is a bit tougher around the hoop but can't quite jump as high. If you're already 7'1" how much higher do you really need to go?


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: One Question Settingup*



> Originally posted by <b>Nobull1</b>!
> Who in the hell is KJ


i guess someone is paying attention.  

Correction to my earlier statement, that would be KG not KJ.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

LOL

BTW, what was Larry Bird's vertical? I think Bender has him, too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Fizer Fanatic*

No one was talking about Bender being better than Chandler, only talking about their verticles.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Fizer Fanatic*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> No one was talking about Bender being better than Chandler, only talking about their verticles.


I know, I was just trying to bring to put the conversation in the context of the game. To me this discussion of vertical leaps between guys 7' plus and jumping 30+" is pretty pointless. As long as they can jump higher than Moses Malone or Brad Miller I'll be happy.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Fizer Fanatic*



> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> I know, I was just trying to bring to put the conversation in the context of the game. To me this discussion of vertical leaps between guys 7' plus and jumping 30+" is pretty pointless. As long as they can jump higher than Moses Malone or Brad Miller I'll be happy.


Heck, even Brad Miller's 1" vertical has been effective. He had a really good season last year.


----------

